# Storage Bins



## redwing98 (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a 32QBS 5er with 1 slide out. I have a ton of space in the basements but have managed to have difficulty packing it. It seems the wide open spaces result in poorly packed items. I know I should be happy with all the room but I could use some suggestions of how others pack their gear. I assume the plastic totes are the ticket. Any suggestions (preferably with pics), would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Livin4weekenz (Aug 26, 2007)

Plastic totes are the ticket wally world has many sizes to choose from I like the clear ones so you can see in


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Livin4weekenz said:


> Plastic totes are the ticket wally world has many sizes to choose from I like the clear ones so you can see in


X2. And I also opt for the totes with the wheels on the bottom. It makes them easier to slide in and out.

Mike


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

It's a combination of the totes and some trial and error of how things are arranged. For example, the folding camping chairs stack up and fill space vertically pretty well. I have them in a spot where the stuff in front of them is the first stuff that I'm unloading to make camp.

One of the big challenges I had at first was where to store the tension bars, heavy and greasy as they are. After some searching, I found a long low tote that was the perfect size. I can lift the lid and slide them in there and have junk all around it without making a giant mess.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> It's a combination of the totes and some trial and error of how things are arranged. For example, the folding camping chairs stack up and fill space vertically pretty well. I have them in a spot where the stuff in front of them is the first stuff that I'm unloading to make camp.
> 
> One of the big challenges I had at first was where to store the tension bars, heavy and greasy as they are. After some searching, I found a long low tote that was the perfect size. I can lift the lid and slide them in there and have junk all around it without making a giant mess.


I totally agree, I'll have to get the measurements -do you have Reese?
Jan-- here -- I think that is what we have?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> It's a combination of the totes and some trial and error of how things are arranged. For example, the folding camping chairs stack up and fill space vertically pretty well. I have them in a spot where the stuff in front of them is the first stuff that I'm unloading to make camp.
> 
> One of the big challenges I had at first was where to store the tension bars, heavy and greasy as they are. After some searching, I found a long low tote that was the perfect size. I can lift the lid and slide them in there and have junk all around it without making a giant mess.


Yup! We have the same hitch set up--do you remember the size tote you bought?
Thanks
jan


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=6800

one pic, the rest in album

If you really want detailed, just ask.

John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've used various plastic containers over the years, the one word of advice I'll share is that if it doesn't say Rubbermaid don't bother. The Sterilite are junk. They can not take the cold temps and don't hold up very well in the long run. I use the Roughneck totes, but the other Rubbermaid lines with clear plastic ones are great since you can see what is in them.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> I found a long low tote that was the perfect size. I can lift the lid and slide them in there and have junk all around it without making a giant mess.


Where did you find this container?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I found a long low tote that was the perfect size. I can lift the lid and slide them in there and have junk all around it without making a giant mess.


Where did you find this container?
[/quote]

I honestly don't remember, but I do recall having to look a while to find one that is long enough. It may be one that is meant to go under the bed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> I found a long low tote that was the perfect size. I can lift the lid and slide them in there and have junk all around it without making a giant mess.


Where did you find this container?
[/quote]

I honestly don't remember, but I do recall having to look a while to find one that is long enough. It may be one that is meant to go under the bed.
[/quote]

Perhaps a Christmas paper container?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Perhaps a Christmas paper container?


It wasn't specifically a christmas paper holder, but you're thinking the right dimensions. I just measured the length of the bars and started looking at all the local stores.

If people are asking more than just out of curiosity, I'll get the brand and exact size.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I found a long low tote that was the perfect size. I can lift the lid and slide them in there and have junk all around it without making a giant mess.


Where did you find this container?
[/quote]

I honestly don't remember, but I do recall having to look a while to find one that is long enough. It may be one that is meant to go under the bed.
[/quote]

Perhaps a Christmas paper container?
[/quote]

We have a couple of these at home - I think they are made for under the bed storage. Bought them at the WWW (Wonderful World of Wally)


----------

